# Lehman's Treadle Machine: any good?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi,

Are the newer machines (electric converted into a treadle) from Lehman's any good? I really need a treadle sewing machine. I have one of the old ones Lehman's used to sell (the Singer "replica" sort of thing), but it's terrible, and I've been told by a repair shop that they aren't worth the money to fix. They never stay fixed. I live in Alaska, and antique treadle machines that I've found here are outrageously expensive if they work, and still expensive even if they don't work. So, I'm thinking of getting the one Lehman's sells now. It's an electric flatbed converted to a treadle. I'm wondering if it's any good, or junk. I'll be mostly sewing with canvas and denim. I have a cheap brother electric one, but since we live in the bush without electricity, I have to run the generator when I sew. Expensive because we have to have gas flown out here in a chartered plane. Gotta find a better way.

Also, do you know if the new machine from Lehman's will fit the cabinet from the Singer machines they used to sell. OR any other ideas from anyone on what to do????? 

Thanks,

Jenny


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

How about getting an actual Singer treadle that's been refurbished?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I assume you're talking about an old (antique) one? I would if I could find one in working order for a reasonable price. So far I've only found ones that look pretty, but don't work, and the antique stores are asking $400 up. I've found old singers that don't seem to work. I'd have to buy the machine, and then hope someone can fix it or get the missing parts. If not, then I'm stuck with an expensive piece of junk, even if it is an antique. I'm more interested in function, although I'd love to have a really good, antique treadle machine. We live in the bush and only go into town a couple of times a year, so I don't have many opportunities to shop around. I'm sure the stores have decent ones at decent prices from time to time, but I'm not in town enough to find them. 

Jenny


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Contact Jenny at Sew-Classic.

Ask her if she can find the right machine for you and refurb it. She's fantastic to work with, super nice and honesty, and when she sends you a machine it's guaranteed to work.

My "new" 201 came from her and I never in my life thought I could spend less than $400 bucks and get a machine that sews as beautifully as my Bernina's!

I don't know if Jenny does treadles, but I'm thinking she might be able to put you in touch with an honest person if she doesn't have any.

She's got an awesome Brother on her site right now for $150. It's not a treadle, but it sure is a beauty!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Do you have a craigslist in Alaska? Or have you tried ebay? I bought a singer that was made in the late 40's or early 50's not sure which. It was a treadle that had been converted to elect. Soon as I got it home I took the elect motor off and bought a leather belt for it. It's in perfact shape and I gave 75.00 for it. Of course I'm in Texas, so have more of a chance to find bargins.

I believe the Janomes can be converted to treadle.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Janome makes a head that is for treadle.

And CJ - I clicked on that link, and now I'm drooling over that Brother. Heck, I even really really like the color of it. And it's so shiny and new looking.

Angie


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you for the link, CJ!  I e-mailed her. I know it's New Year's Eve. Hopefully she'll reply within a week. I loved that Brother, too! Hmmm. Maybe I could take the motor off and put on a belt to use it with my treadle cabinet. (I asked her  ) 

Thanks for the Janome name. I found several dealers. Their treadle machine is only $199 most places, but it didn't look like it would hold up any better than my $89 basic brother. I'm always amazed when it's still holding up after each project. It doesn't do well, but better than sewing by hand. The one Lehman's carries (or carried) was over $400, but when I checked their website tonight, it was no longer there. I wonder if they stopped selling it. They quit selling the Singer because the newer treadle machines were no good. 

I'll keep checking Craig's List Alaska. So far I haven't found anything.

Thanks again for all the suggestions.

Jenny


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Janome makes a head that is for treadle.
> 
> And CJ - I clicked on that link, and now I'm drooling over that Brother. Heck, I even really really like the color of it. And it's so shiny and new looking.
> 
> Angie


I'm waiting to see that 401 when she gets it posted. These old machines sew much better than new low end machines. While I love all the capabilities of my Bernina's, I don't think I'll be replacing them with "new" machines when they quit. Not when I can get as good of quality for a song, that won't require expensive maintenance either.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank You, CJ! ! ! Looks like it's going to work out great. Jenny from Sew Classic replied to my e-mail first thing this morning. I need to dig out my cabinet from the shed and measure the opening. If it works, my new (old) Singer will be on the way Tuesday! Hooray ! ! ! :sing::happy::goodjob: I'm so excited ! ! ! 

Thanks again,

Jenny


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I found this website on treadles you might find interesting.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

There's also an eMail list from TreadleOn. Lots of good stuff. 
and, if you haven't found it yet CJ, there is a good Yahoo email list called "vintageSingers."

BTW, for those looking in the future, never try to buy a treadle from an antique store. They're always going to be priced higher than need be. 
However, you can still find treadles fairly regularly at auctions. Watch sale bills.
And $100 will be one that goes "high."


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

ErinP said:


> There's also an eMail list from TreadleOn. Lots of good stuff.
> and, if you haven't found it yet CJ, there is a good Yahoo email list called "vintageSingers."


Yep, found it and joined it! I still have to find a cabinet for my 201.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, I'm Jenny from Sew-Classic. I just packed up Jenny's (AKhomesteader) 'new to her' Singer 66 to use in her treadle base. 

Here's a photo: 

(click on thumnail to enlarge)​
As I was servicing the machine, I had a strange thing happen...a little spooky?? 

Anyhow, I'm certain this machine will serve her well.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Jenny, that looks wonderful, heck it looks brand new! I'm so glad you two were able to find something that works.

What was spooky?


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

First of all, Thank you for the referal CJ.

Actually, the decals are a little faded on that machine, but other than that the "crinkle" finish is just super. This machine came from the factory with a textured type of finish as unlike the smooth, shiny black finish on your 201-2. 

  - (CJ's 201-2)

As far as things being "spooky" - I just had a weird happening while I was working on this machine. I have an active imagination and a love for ghost stories, despite my a skepticism about them. I wrote about the details in my blog. - just for fun.


----------



## papaswife (May 25, 2008)

I wish I remembered the name of this shop in Ohio..or Indiana?
Plain people get their sewing supplies and new treadle machines there.
I saw the ad weekly when I subscribed to a Plain peoples newspaper. Sorry, many years ago, can't remember. ( 
This probably doesn't help much. Sorry, if I can remember the name of the paper I will post it. I would like to know myself now. It was mainly for news of Plain churches. The writers were called "Scribes".
I have an old treadle machine (my grandmother's) with the "bullet" bobbin case.
It's a beast for me though it did work as late as the early 60's.
I would love to have a new one that works as well as my current Janome.

Prayers and peace,
Linda In CA


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Linda,

I have a page on my blog filled with links and resources for getting your old treadle head up and sewing happily again. Resources for DIY Sewing Machine Repair & Maintenance


You might find a round bobbin machine more to your liking than the vibrating shuttle machine that you currently have installed into your cabinet. The "new" treadle heads aren't bad, but they just don't match the overall build quality of the classic, vintage machines. I also have an article on my blog that helps break down the comparison between a classic machine and a new one into a easy to understand comparison. 

Chosing a Sewing Machine - New, Used or Vintage

Jenny at Sew-Classic


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, those are beautiful machines! Congrats to both of you!

Hi Jenny from SC- nice work!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

papaswife said:


> I wish I remembered the name of this shop in Ohio..or Indiana?
> Plain people get their sewing supplies and new treadle machines there.
> I saw the ad weekly when I subscribed to a Plain peoples newspaper. Sorry, many years ago, can't remember. (
> This probably doesn't help much. Sorry, if I can remember the name of the paper I will post it. I would like to know myself now. It was mainly for news of Plain churches. The writers were called "Scribes".
> ...


Was it called "The Budget" - ?

http://www.thebudgetnewspaper.com/ContentSummary.php?CategoryID=1


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Many of the new manual models of sewing machine from the top brand companies can be converted to treadle and some can also go to solar (Bernina 1008 is one). There are kits coming out of Ohio to do this. 

It cannot be done to any computerized machine.


----------



## papaswife (May 25, 2008)

Yes, Dandish, it's The Budget! )
Thank you for remembering for me!
Now, inside The Budget there was an ad for a store that had yardage sales and offered new treadle machines.

Prayers and peace,
Linda In CA


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

When it comes to comparing new machines to classic or vintage models, you might find this blog entry helpful.

Choosing a Sewing Machine, New, Used or Vintage?

If you take advanced electronics and computers out of the mix, personally, I don't see much of an advantage to the new machines over the quality, classic vintage models. There are plenty of zz and multiple stitch vintage machines. Not all of them are straight stitch only. But as far as build quality, the plastic models of today, most of which are made in Taiwan or China, or with plenty of parts from Taiwan or China, just can't hold a candle to the vintage machines IMHO. 

But I do acknowledge that personal preference is a HUGE factor in selecting a sewing machine. Some folks just prefer to have something completely new or like a particular color, etc.. It's all good! 

The motors on the vast majority of electric vintage machines are "universal" motors. This means that the can operate on *either AC or DC* power supply. I'm not sure what one's solar power set-up might be, but this little factoid might be helpful in setting something like that up. 

And a large number of natural born, electric vintage machines (not all of course) are excellent candidates for conversion to a treadle or hand crank set up. This would include both zigzag (zz) and straight stitch (ss) models.

________________________

Jenny, Sew-Classic


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Not to mention, as a general rule, you can pick up vintage machine even cheaper than you can a $99 plastic wonder. 

Watch auctions and thrift shops (_not_ antique shops!)
Of my electrics, my 15-91 with nearly flawless decals was the priciest. $70, including shipping. 

My 66 Red Eye I got an auction for $1. No one else wanted her. 
I found a Free Treadle frame at another auction. Another $1. 
So with the nice, unfinished table top I bought brand new at Menards for $20, and will cut a hole in for my machine, I'll have a beautifully operating treadle for a whopping $22.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

When buying a vintage machine, exact condition is tough to evaluate unless you can inspect it in person (and know what to look for) or unless the seller is willing to guarantee the machine (and knows what they are talking about). Due to their weight, shipping isn't cheap, and most sellers will not refund your shipping costs, and plenty just sell the machine "as-is". 

One has to factor in the cost of replacing missing parts, repairs, as well as the time, fuel and personal energy invested into the hunt in addition to the purchase price. Not only can this add up in dollars and cents, but time is money too. 

Personally, I have found that over 90 percent of the 15-91's and 201-2's (potted motor machines) that cross my bench require new wires. Not just at the cords leading to the controller and plug, but for the internal wires leading out of the motor and often the lamp as well. 

Some people love the idea of hunting down an old sewing machine in need of refurbishing and/or repairs, and then they enjoy delving into all the details of making it 100% safe and usable again. Other people just want to get a machine and start sewing with it. Again- all good 

I have a review on my blog of the Singer 15-91 with tips on what to look for when evaluating one in person and a link to a free manual in PDF form:

Singer 15-91 Sewing Machine Review


___________________________
_Jenny_
[url="http://sew-classic.com]







[/url]


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Very true. A lot of them do need at a minimum, a good cleaning. And yeah, a rewire job is often needed for a machine that is older than my grandparents. 

At the same time, though, a vintage machine is so very straight forward, it doesn't take a great deal of knowledge to dig in and work on them. Just patience, and some Googling to track down pics, diagrams, parts and such. 
And even then, parts are easily found and fairly inexpesive! 

I just put in a new motor and wires on my 99K (aluminum) for a grand total of $16, incl. shipping.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

No, it's not rocket science to work on them. It's not rocket science to wire an outlet in the house, change the spark plugs in the car, check the valve clearances on a motorcycle, heck my daughter (18 years old) changed the transmission fluid and filter in her car- by herself...... It was a little messy, but is wasn't that hard at all! 

However, everyone has their own idea about what they want to do with their time or what is within the scope of what they feel comfortable doing. And, IMHO, it's all good!  

Unfortunately, there are no aftermarket motors for the 15-91 or other potted motor machines. And if it is pre-1950, it's probably going to need new wires. (even many of the post-1950 potted motor Singers) The motor will have to be taken apart, and new wires soldered on at the field coil. - Just need some basic electrical skills, a sooldering iron, and some tools. 

The machines with the external belt driven motors seem to be less prone to deteriorated wiring - except for the Necchis.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

No, I don't disagree that there are a great many folks who don't want to work on this kind of thing themselves. The very reason you have a business, afterall. 

I just wanted to point out that unlike modern plastic wonders, the vintage machines are _very_ DIY friendly. Since a lot of DIYers hang out here. 
Bargains are easily found, so long as one is willing to do a little work.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

To help out the DIY types, I even have a section on my blog of sewing machine repair information.

Sewing Machine Repair entries to date

One of those entries is a collection of resources from throughout the web .

Resources for DIY Sewing Machine repair & maintenance. 

I'd like to help out everyone that emails me because they are having difficulty with their sewing machine, but there just aren't even hours in day to answer them all.  So, I took the time to post a variety of technical/ troubleshooting/ repair information on my blog. I'm still adding more content too! 

I do the sewing machines as a hobby. It doesn't pay the bills. I enjoy the tinkering and I get a few extra dollars for fabric and to help my retired mother have a few extras on her limited budget.

As a bonus, I've made many sewing -internet buddies too! 

See- All Good!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Boy and am I glad you do it Jenny, because I do not enjoy restoring things! I love to build things, but restoration isn't my cup of tea. Now my sweetie would enjoy it immensely, but has no time.

I was at first going to pick up a bargain 15-91 or 201, and have him restore it, but I realized I might be waiting a year before he got around to it! Although if I run across any at an auction or something, I might pick it up and play with it.

Even paying for a fully restored machine, is cheaper than buying new and the quality is better.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Not to mention the fact that it's like getting a new machine--You _know_ it'll probably work, right out of the box!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm glad your enjoying your machine CJ!

We could talk about having the hubby work on machines! Oh boy....

My husband is very mechanically inclined, but .....let's just say it's a good thing that I was able to repair the machine that he refurbished.......Oh well, he's great at getting stubborn bolts and screws loose and polishing parts! ::happy:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> let's just say it's a good thing that I was able to repair the machine that he refurbished...


If it ain't broke, don't _break_ it! lol


(I'm on vintage singers, too.  )


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Mmmm... my Bernina 730 did not work well out of the box. In fact it spent most of the first year of its life either with my tech or back at the Bernina factory, where they finally rebuilt the darn thing.

My Singer 201 worked out of the box! LOL



ErinP said:


> Not to mention the fact that it's like getting a new machine--You _know_ it'll probably work, right out of the box!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It pieces beautifully Jenny, and that's really all I require it to do at the moment. Now, if our crazy economy goes bonkers and my computerized machines quit and I can't get parts... the Singer is my backup plan! 

I'm very happy with it!



Sew-Classic said:


> I'm glad your enjoying your machine CJ!
> 
> We could talk about having the hubby work on machines! Oh boy....
> 
> My husband is very mechanically inclined, but .....let's just say it's a good thing that I was able to repair the machine that he refurbished.......Oh well, he's great at getting stubborn bolts and screws loose and polishing parts! ::happy:


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

In all fairness, sometimes foks that get a machine from me have issues. So far it's been just a matter of helping them use the machine (inserting the needle correctly for one) and getting familiar with it. 

If there were something really wrong with the machine when they get it, or if Fedex drops the box from a 5 story building- they can send it back, and I'll refund their money and cover the shipping costs. 

Well gotta go make dinner now! I read all about CJ's homemade wheat bread bread on her blog and now I'm STARVING!


----------

